# B6 A4 Air Ride Build



## JP3GTI (Aug 3, 2007)

Starting a build thread on my 2002 A4, I've kept things pretty simple, H&R coilovers, GIAC stage I, pretty much it. Just saved up the money and bought an Air lift digital Auto Pilot management set-up and the bags are on there way. The car currently has 87,000 and can't wait to get it started.





























Received some parts from kmwperformance.com. Also bought some 1x5 wood planks and cut them into a frame for my trunk to elevate the floor.

Day 1 of work



















Bought some 1/2 MDF at The Home Depot and got to work.

Day 2 of work




























really pumped I think it turned out nice.

What I have so far
- Auto Pilot controller and ecu
- 2 Gallon 6 port tank (for sale)
- 5 gallon 7 port w/ 1/2" ports
- (2) 4 auto pilot valve block
- Viair 380C 150psi compressor 
- 40' 1/4 line
- Assorted fittings
- SMC Water trap
- Slam Specialties re-5 rear bags
- UVAIR Aerosport front bags
- Rear bag mounts

On its way
- Slam Specialties re-5 rear bags
- More fittings for hardline set-up


----------



## 3-0-4 (Apr 11, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## JP3GTI (Aug 3, 2007)

Lost my USB and couldn't upload pictures of my recent progress, Also stopped on the build had my eyes on a casa b5 s4 but I'm over it. Anyway, planned on polishing the tank, had 10+ hours into it and didn't come out how I wanted. I took the tank to powder coat alternatives in Greenland NH, along with my front/rear bag brackets and inner barrels for my O.Z AMG wheels.

Received my fitting from Bagriders and drilled my holes for the bulkheads










Under the car










Shaved the tank










Next I cut the floor out for all the management to sit on in the spare tire well









Still have room for another compressor










Everything in the car and installed 










Mounting the Auto Pilot controller in the center ash tray










Fiberglass then bondo all over ( still have a lot of work)


----------



## Vuck Folkswagen (Oct 30, 2010)

You should wrap your trunk with the plaid in the same picture as the Autopilot Controller 


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

:thumbup:opcorn:


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

That trunk floor is :thumbup: ...


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

looking great :thumbup:


----------



## JP3GTI (Aug 3, 2007)

Received my parts back from Powder Coat Alternatives in Greenland. Got them finished in pure white and couldn't be happier with the results. Here are some shots of my new pieces, hopefully install them by the end of the month haha. Still need to do some hardlines and find some carpet for the trunk.

Lots of picseace:


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## chrisVWkitch (Jan 15, 2010)

looking excellent :thumbup:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Looks great man! Do the BOC's work well on the Audi platform? Also I would pull the trigger on compressor two. I have dual 400's and still get annoyed at slow fill times, I have room for a third as soon as I am motivated enough.


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

Looks so good!!! :thumbup:


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

This is turning out great! Good luck with everything else :beer:


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

looking great!!! keep up the work! :thumbup:


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

One thing I would recommend, move your tank pressure sensor. That is where all your water will accumulate, and will screw with the sensor, especially if you live in an environment that freezes during winter time. Just a thought. Can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## JP3GTI (Aug 3, 2007)

Did some hardline today with some tools from work. I used a 3/8 swagelok bender and swagelok pipe cutter. This is my first time bending hardline pipe, don't think I did so bad. Still need to polish the lines, and ferrule the ends.


----------



## Mayor McCheese (Jul 23, 2008)

hardlines look good


----------



## JP3GTI (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks. Does anyone know if I could use the same remote wire for an amplifier for my ecu's 12v accessory wire. The directions from air lift read, "Power to the ecu must connect to an accessory source. The accessory source powers the radio, sunroof, and other items through the accessory circuit and NOT the ignition circuit".

right now my designated accessory wire is tapped off the stock amp and turns on and off with the radio. Is that right?


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Yup, you are fine. I run an add a fuse in place of my rear wiper!


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

Setups lookin good:beer:


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

Lookinn good - Dont you need to put a drain on the bottom? Where else would you drain the tank from?


----------



## JP3GTI (Aug 3, 2007)

A lot of polishing this week between the wheels and the lines. Still only have 3 lines polished, stainless is pretty rough stuff. I have the controller done, although I'm not fully satisfied with the finish. Finally ordered some carpet off eBay for the trunk, couldn't find any locally. Also ordered this 4 terminal fuse block pretty sweet


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

hardlines came out good :thumbup:


----------



## JP3GTI (Aug 3, 2007)

Here it is, finally got the suspension end of the set-up installed. I actually installed the bags last weekend but was ashamed of how low the front went so I didn't post pictures, haha. Worked on the car yesterday, took out the fronts and just reinstalled with the coilover perches lower (frozen perch). Also in my install I noticed that H&R had a bad weld on one of the strut feet and it hadn't fused properly. I had to go out and get that welded up and was back at it. Still pretty upset with the overall lowness in the front, but not bad considering I'm on bubble tire 15's.

Front set-up


















Front clearance is also a very big issue for me, all the way turned the bag will rub on the arm. Probably have to raise the perches and cut the top bracket down? Anyone have any ideas?









Rear set-up



















The car


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

Looks really good man :thumbup:


Been thinking about putting my B6 on air.


----------



## Mayor McCheese (Jul 23, 2008)

or... you could avoid all those issues... and just buy air lifts  lololo


----------



## Nesho (Dec 5, 2007)

Sweet! Where in NH? More and more bagged cars in NH! Love it!


----------



## vdubb3dan (Apr 7, 2004)

Got a source for the front and rear bag mounts?


----------



## JP3GTI (Aug 3, 2007)

BIG update. I got some bagyard supremes, but not as simple as it seems. I bought the bagyard's off of vortex from an audi enthusiast who decided to switch up his set up. First the deal started at $500, then he told me a strut was blown and would need to get it rebuilt and told me $350. I decided it was a pretty good deal and I couldn't pass it up, other than the fact that bilstein wouldn't even touch these and would never be able to match the valving. When they arrived the first thing I did was push the piston down on the struts, not one was blown but both! The seller reluctantly refunded me some money back. I emailed bagyard with zero responses, and called open road tuning and explained my situation and never got a call back. I decided after waiting that I was just going to buy some new Bilstein sports and hope for the best. I figured since Capt. Obvious had used an aerosport over the exact strut it could work. $285.00 + $35 for a foot chop, and these puppies are on my car now. Rides much nicer than a BOC and can actually cruise at low psi.

Old and new










New Bilstein sports










Old chop to new chop comparison










All assembled










Old set-up/new set-up











And finally the car




















More pictures on the way, need to clean up.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Looks like my Mason-Tech fronts….how much did you have removed from the bottom and did you get a before and after height difference?

Looks really good.:thumbup:


----------



## JP3GTI (Aug 3, 2007)

thepirate said:


> Looks like my Mason-Tech fronts….how much did you have removed from the bottom and did you get a before and after height difference?
> 
> Looks really good.:thumbup:


It was about an inch cut off. I didn't get any measurements before and after the bagyards, but I would say the car is easily 3/4" lower than my previous BOC. 




vdubb3dan said:


> Got a source for the front and rear bag mounts?


The front mounts are just universal air mounts powder coated white, for sale BTW. Rears are s10 front brackets off of ebay.



Nesho said:


> Sweet! Where in NH? More and more bagged cars in NH! Love it!


I'm located in Hampton, right on the beach. Thanks man


----------



## ProgressiveB6A4 (Dec 4, 2012)

*About to do my air install on my B6A4 and Have a question*

On the B6A4 is there a clearance problem with the Axel when laying frame? I know that a low of VW Jettas have problems with their axels hitting the frame at a certain point before they are able to lay frame. I have also heard and I am hoping that on our B6A4's we do not have this axel problem, and if this is the case I wanted to verify that. 


Also I have heard that on our B6A4's when we try to lay frame we have a clearance problem with the front upper control arms hitting the body and people cutting out part of the upper body to make for clearance when laying frame. Is this true with our B6A4's? Did you have to modify anything or have any problems with your front upper control arms hitting anything? I know you mentioned you had problems with your bags hitting the upper arms but you fixed that. 

Overall before I do my install I just want this question answered. 

After installation of air ride on a stock B6A4, is there anything that gets in the way when airing out the suspension? If so I would like to know please. Because If I have to notch the frame or so something else it would be great to do that before the install, I want to make sure that I get the most out of my air kit and can air out to the frame (not resting on upper control arms or axles) 
sorry for the long post 
thanks!


----------

